# Gastrochrome?



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

So I'm going to be trying Gastrochrome. I don't think it's even been mentioned on here? It's for food allergies, although I know I don't have any food allergies (got the skin test and blood test from an allergist) so I'm not too hopeful. I've kinda got a decent system down for managing my symptoms, so I'm always hesitant to interrupt it, you know? Anyway, wondering if anyone on here had tried it, and if they had any tips? Especially in regards to still taking Immodium while you start it?


----------



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Guess not! Well I've still been taking my daily Immodium and if anything, the Gastrocrom is making things worse. It says it can take up to a month to work, and that it can cause D and nausea, so I guess I'll give it the full month. Not very hopeful at this point though.







I guess my thoughts are if all of a sudden I have a bout of C then maybe that means its doing something, and the Immodium is too much. But right now it's more D than normal.


----------



## twenty (Jan 28, 2011)

Hello rockingrirl, just wondering if you have tried Gastrocrom and what were the results? My doctor just suggested it to me for possible IBS related allergies, so I'm looking for some information about his drug. Thanks


----------

